# Externe Festplatte - Zugriff verweigert - Daten retten?



## CrysoN86 (5. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schon der Titel verrät, habe ich ein Problem mit meiner externen Festplatte WD 500GB.

Es fing damit an, dass eines Tages das System verlangt hat, die externe Festplatte zu formatieren, um Zugriff auf dieser wieder zu bekommen. Dies habe ich natürlich gelassen.
Also habe ich mich mehr oder weniger schlau gemacht und rausgefunden, dass man in vielen Fällen mittels "chkdsk LW: /f oder /r" unter Eingabeaufforderung (als Administrator) die Festplatte retten kann.

Mit "chkdsk LW: /f" fand bzw. findet er jetzt folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als dabei nichts weiter geklappt hat, habe ich zusätzlich "chkdsk LW: /f /r" probiert durchlaufen zu lassen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass er in Phase 4 von 5 bei ca. 3000 von 23000 Dateien, nach 5h stoppte, mit der Begründung, zu wenig Speicherplatz. Er hatte bis dahin anscheinend etliche fehlerhafte Dateien gefunden und ersetzt etc.

Laut der Computerverwaltung sind auf dieser Festplatte 465GB belegt und noch 50GB frei. Ebenso zeigt er mir dabei eine "fehlerfreie NTFS" Formatierung an...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich dann probiert habe, die Zugriffsrechte über Eigenschaften --> Sicherheiten wieder auf Vollzugriff zu stellen, da Zugriff vollkommen fehlte, spuckte das System nach längerer Ladezeit solch ähnliche Meldung aus: "Fehler beim anwenden:  System Volume Information\IndexerVolumeGuid".

Die externe Festplatte sehe ich im Explorer, jedoch kommt immer die Meldung "Auf F:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden - Zugriff verweigert".

Was kann ich nun noch tun, eines der tausenden "Festplatten-Rettungs-Software" anschaffen oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Wäre es zum Beispiel möglich, bei "chkdsk LW: /f /r" den benötigten Speicherplatz zu verlegen, dass, wenn er Dateien ersetzt etc. diese nicht auf der externen ablegt, sondern gleich auf ein anderes Laufwerk?


----------



## Dorian_WD (5. August 2015)

Hallo CrysoN86,

Das ist echt unangenehm, es deutet auf Fehler in der Partitionstabelle. Da die Festplatte in der Computerverwaltung angezeigt wird, 
könntest du mit einem Datenrettungssoftware versuchen, die Daten wiederherzustellen. Hier ein paar Programme, die du dafür benutzen könntest: 
Recovery-Tools - Downloads - CHIP

Hoffentlich kriegst du deine Daten wieder. Dann könntest du die Platte formatieren und mit dem Diagnosetool von WD scannen: 
WD-Support / Downloads / Aandere Produkte / Data Lifeguard Diagnostic für Windows Die Ergebnisse könntest du hier mal posten. 

Wenn die Daten nicht gerettet werden können, dann könnte ein Datenrettungsunternehmen weiterhelfen. 
Hier die Partner-Unternehmen von WD: WD-Support / Partner für Datenwiederherstellung

Könntest du uns das genaue Modell deiner Platte mitteilen?

MfG


----------



## Research (5. August 2015)

Oder du bootest erst ein Ubuntu von DVD.

Dann Daten Kopieren.


----------



## Laudian (5. August 2015)

Eine beschädigte Partitionstabelle kannst du unter Umständen auch mit Testsisk wiederherstellen. Dazu findest du unter folgendem Link eine wunderbare Anleitung:

Faq - Datenrettung + TestDisk-Anleitung - ComputerBase Forum

Zumindest wichtige Daten solltest du so sichern können, bei einer beschädigten Partitionstabelle kann das aber eine ganze Weile dauern


----------



## CrysoN86 (5. August 2015)

Danke für die ersten schnellen Antworten. Habe eine WD500C032 - My Book Essential Edition. 

Leider ist jetzt ein neues  Problem aufgetreten. Der PC erkennt die Festplatte gar nicht mehr. Es ertönt zwar der Sound, beim Anschließen, Absteckens eines USB Anschlusses, jedoch wird die Platte nicht mehr angezeigt, weder im Explorer, noch in der Computerverwaltung. Unter Geräte-Manager wird es aber erkannt, als USB-Massenspeichergerät.

@  Research

Ein Ubuntu von DVD booten? Bin dahingehend Laie.


Update: Habe ein anderes USB-Kabel genommen, an einem anderen Anschluss angesteckt, woraufhin der PC einen WD-Treiber installiert hat. Nun wird die Platte in der Startleiste zwar angezeigt (Hardware sicher entfernen), jedoch noch immer nicht im Explorer.

In der Computerverwaltung kommt nach dieser Aktion die Meldung: 
"Sie müssen einen Datenträger initialisieren, damit LDM darauf zugreifen kann. Datenträger auswählen: Häkchen bei Datenträger 2 - Den folgenden Partitionsstil für die ausgewählten Datenträger verwenden:" Kann dabei entweder MBR (Master Boot Record) oder GPT (GUID-Partitionstabelle) auswählen?!

Das Diagnostic Program von WD erkennt jetzt zwar WD(USB) als Model Number, doch zeigt er bei Capacity 0 und bei SMART Status Not available an. Der Extended Test sagt nach einer Sekunde nur "Test found bad sectors that may be repairable" und dann könnte ich reparieren, wobei aber wohl die Daten verloren gehen würden laut Meldung.

Testdisk erkennt die Festplatte bei diesem Problem auch noch nicht.


----------



## DarkWing13 (6. August 2015)

Will dir nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber durch den CHKDSK Durchlauf sind die meisten Daten wahrscheinlich verloren (u.a. wegen der Meldung "Disk full" (nach 5 Stunden!). Beim (Versuch!) die Daten wieder herzustellen, hat CHKDSK sehr wahrscheinlich große Bereiche, die angeblich frei waren, wieder überschrieben.
Dadurch dürften selbst Dateien, die sich jetzt noch nach Partitionstabelle wieder herstellen lassen, nur noch Murks enthalten. (Schön zu testen bei Bilder.)

Ist/war die Platte an USB 3.0 angeschlossen?
USB 3.0 (vor allem in den frühen Revisionen) hat öfters mal Probleme, sprich die Verbindung bricht ein/ab. Dabei kann auch mal das Dateisystem schaden nehmen....
Wenn mit USB 3.0, dann würde ich alle weiteren Versuche nur an einem USB 2.0 Port direkt vom PC (nicht über Erweiterungskarte, USB-Hub und dergleichen) fortführen.

So long,....


----------



## JuergenBa (10. August 2015)

Wende Dich an Datenrettung Festplatte - Festplatte wiederherstellen Die können Dir sagen, was zu tun ist und ob Du noch Chancen hast an Deine Daten zu gelangen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. August 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Eine beschädigte Partitionstabelle kannst du unter Umständen auch mit Testsisk wiederherstellen. Dazu findest du unter folgendem Link eine wunderbare Anleitung:
> 
> Faq - Datenrettung + TestDisk-Anleitung - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Zumindest wichtige Daten solltest du so sichern können, bei einer beschädigten Partitionstabelle kann das aber eine ganze Weile dauern


Kann es eigentlich auch am USB-Controller liegen?


----------



## CrysoN86 (17. August 2015)

So es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Nachdem die Platte tagelang vom PC und den Programmen nicht erkannt werden wollte, ich sie einige Zeit lang liegen gelassen und nun erneut angestöpselt habe, wird sie wieder erkannt. Zugriff jedoch wie gehabt nicht möglich.

Selbst TestDisk hat meine Platte erkannt und führt nun eine Analyse durch (Pfad: "Create/Intel-PC ausgewählt/Analyse"). Nachdem er die ersten 40% innerhalb von 2h und bis 60% ungefähr 3h benötigt hat, brauch das Programm nun für jede einzelne "Datei", also z.B. von 37420 zu 37421 fast 30min. Wenn der jetzt so weitermacht sitze ich noch ewig daran. Ist das normal? Abbrechen möglich und direkt wiederherstellen oder lieber lassen, warten und hoffen das er schneller wird?  Bis morgen geb ich dem Ding noch Zeit.

Bisheriger Stand: 37424 / 60799 : 61%

Ich habe ebenso die Befürchtung, dass sofern der PC abgeschaltet werden sollte, die Platte wieder nicht erkannt wird...


----------



## Laudian (18. August 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> bei einer beschädigten Partitionstabelle kann das aber eine ganze Weile dauern



Wie gesagt ^^
Allerdings ist der ganze Prozess bei dir schon enorm langsam, der "Analyse" Teil sollte eigentlich recht schnell durchlaufen, die Wiederherstellung beginnt ja eigentlich erst danach. Sag mal Bescheid ob sich was getan hat, wenn du wieder wach bist 

Möglich ist natürlich auch, wie Plutonium schon sagte, dass der USB-Controller hinüber ist, in dem Fall müsste man die Plate einmal aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen und direkt am Computer anschließen, da würde ich aber vorher einmal bei WD nachfragen, ob das erlaubt ist.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du noch Garantie etc auf der Festplatte hast.


----------



## CrysoN86 (18. August 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde sagen, ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte....  Ach und die Platte ist gute 6-7 Jahre alt sein, Garantie gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.

Jetzige Stand: http://i.imgur.com/oQa4ywg.jpg


PS. Wie bricht man die Analyse ab?  (Hat sich erledigt, hat nur sehr lange gebraucht...) Einfach nur "Enter" bewirkt gar nix, wovon ich ausgegangen bin bei den unten stehenen Stop. Einfach Fenster schließen?

Würde nun abbrechen, im Rechner erstmal schauen ob ich genügend Anschlüsse zum Einbau der Platte habe und dann handeln, sofern möglich.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. August 2015)

CrysoN86 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich würde sagen, ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte....  Ach und die Platte ist gute 6-7 Jahre alt sein, Garantie gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Jetzige Stand: http://i.imgur.com/oQa4ywg.jpg


Na das scheint immerhin etwas schneller zu gehen


----------



## CrysoN86 (18. August 2015)

Da testdisk bei der Analyse einfach nicht vorwärts gekommen ist, habe ich die externe Festplatte ausgebaut und nun intern am PC angeschlossen.  Jedoch wird diese am PC nicht erkannt, abgesehen von der Datenträgerverwaltung, welche jedoch auch nur unbekannt anzeigt. Habe noch die Plätze SATA 4 und 5 offen und im Bios wird ebenso zwar ein Anschluss erkannt, jedoch mit dem Status not supported. Beide Anschlüsse probiert. Treiber ATA Device wurde automatisch installiert.

Muss ich noch irgendwelche Einstellungen im Bios vornehmen (External SATA, Hot Plug aktivieren)? Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3


----------



## Veronikaooo (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich verwende nun Data Recovery Wizard und Recuva. Mit diese 2 Datenrettung Software, habe ich die meisten meiner Daten wiedehergestellt.
Recuva - Restore deleted files, even if you've emptied the Recycle bin! - Piriform
EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard Free - Kostenlose Datenrettung Software
Oder kannst du PC Inspector oder Kroll Ontrack ausprobieren.


----------

